# Lost Rope in Lower Narrows



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Rope has been retrieved!*

The rope mentioned above has been extracted from the river less maybe 2 feet.

Thanks!


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*house rock*

Just curious if "house rock" is where one would paddle just right of it and boof, then quickly ferry left prior to nasty rooster tips just below. How did the swim go there?


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Yes*

Big big rock at the top, fits your description. I was not a witness to the swim, but I doubt it was much fun. (It was a long swim.)

This just goes to show that with effort, ropes can be removed without waiting for winter...


----------

